
Assange is reportedly gravely ill, and hardly anyone’s talking about it - Santosh83
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/assange-is-reportedly-gravely-ill-and-hardly-anyones-talking-about-it-15fe916ff3f
======
true_tuna
Why are they trying to delay his extradition to Sweden? That’s the best place
for him. Good medical care, strictly compassionate care of prisoners. I can
think of no other place I’d rather be incarcerated.

------
dragonwriter
Is there any confirmation of Assane’s ill health from any source that isn't
Assange's lawyer?

If not, can the absence of such confirmation readily explain the lack of
interest in the claim?

~~~
coretx
Proof of severe and chronic respiration and dental issues are available at the
WL file repository. Those papers include a stressing letter from a doctor
stating he needs to go to a hospital albeit can't.

------
reallydude
Julian Assange’s Swedish lawyer Per Samuelson has told the press that
“Assange’s health situation on Friday was such that it was not possible to
conduct a normal conversation with him.”

Uh huh. The court isn't interested in such a claim, without so much as a
doctor's note, either.

~~~
stefanfisk
this is just step one in his plan to get out of jail, step two is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vFjjXu2klw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vFjjXu2klw).

~~~
coretx
Large chunks of J's medical records are publicly available at the WL
repository. The records proof a long history of medical issues without him
being able to receive proper medical care, as signed for by doctors.

------
fit2rule
Assange was chemically lobotomised within days of being admitted to Belmarsh
Prison, which has a long and sordid history of providing the military-
industrial-pharmaceutical complex with safe cover for its wet operations.

He is, essentially, dead to the world now.

However, his legacy remains - you cannot destroy ideas with chemical torture
so easily. The next round of whistleblowing will be especially painful to the
American people, as yet more evidence of war crimes and crimes against
humanity is being prepared for release.

While we were all being distracted by the scary orange puppet, the US and its
coalition partners ratcheted up the tempo of its criminal war operations.

Evidence regarding US involvement in Yemen, for example, is going to reveal
the true nature of American military power in the 21st Century, and it is not
going to be pretty.

If you are an American who feels suitably embarrassed by the actions of your
oompaloompa in chief, be prepared for a sobering realisation when the next
round of whistleblowing starts happening. And, be prepared for the distraction
that the military-industrial-pharmaceutical complex has in store for the
American people.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop using HN for political and ideological battle?
Regardless of what your politics are, fiery rhetoric is not what this site is
for, and we ban accounts that do it. We've warned you several times already,
so you need to fix this if you want to keep posting here.

When it comes to divisive topics, the guidelines call for comments to become
more thoughtful, not denunciatory. Denunciation is a different type of game
than the one we're playing here. Your non-denunciatory comments look fine, so
this shouldn't be hard.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
fit2rule
You may feel it necessary to your own safety to censor those of us who are
paying attention to these things - but as history has proven time and again,
you're shooting yourselves in your own feet by banning speech you deem
unsuitable for your purposes.

Good, interested hackers can without doubt find other places to discuss the
very relevant machinations of the military-industrial-pharmaceutical complex
and its negative influence in contemporary hacker culture - but if HN is no
longer a safe, relevant place to be discussing the nature of whistleblowing,
technology, or indeed world politics in the technical age, then so be it: why
allow anything to be posted about Assange, at all, then?

His story is nothing but political in nature.

~~~
dang
I posted at length about this the other day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013092).
If, after reading that, you feel like there's a relevant point about how we
moderate political threads that it doesn't address, I'd be happy to hear what
that is.

There seems to be a misunderstanding in this bit:

> you're shooting yourselves in your own feet by banning speech you deem
> unsuitable for your purposes

Our purpose is to optimize HN for intellectual curiosity. You're right in that
sense, but only that sense. HN moderation has no purpose related to Assange or
any other hot topic, nor are we moderating based on what we agree or disagree
with. I moderate comments I agree with every single day. Perhaps that sounds
weird? After a while, one gets used to it.

If you take a step back and look at HN threads on topics with political
overlap, you'll find that many HN users have figured out how to express their
views thoughtfully, without resorting to fiery rhetoric or denunciation.
You'll also find that many of them are expressing views similar to yours.
Please be more like them. It's really just for good conversation. No one wants
to be in the room that someone is blasting with a megaphone, regardless of the
megaphone's views.

~~~
fit2rule
"Mind your manners", I can agree with.

"Don't mention the war", I cannot.

I believe that censoring opinion around the subject of the Wests' criminal
wars only provides further cover for those who profit from it.

~~~
dang
Nobody said you can't mention things. You need to drop fiery rhetoric,
denunciation, and other weapons of ideological battle when posting here.

